# Accucraft L&B Lyn 2-4-2T



## Oztrains1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi 
I understand the Accucraft Lynton and Barnstaple 2-4-2T live steam Loco MS0045 is out of production. 
I wonder if anyone here can tell me if you know of any stockists who may have one left in stock. 
Many Thanks


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Mornin', Mr Trains, and welcome to the fourm!

I just e-mole Ian Pearse on your behalf, and got this response from him in less than five minutes -

*Morning Tac

Is your friend in Oz D**** by any chance? I have just had an overseas
e-mail asking the same question.

We will be re-running 'Lyn' later this year in a limited batch of 50.

I will not be at The Fosse this weekend as the organisers cannot give us
the space we need and their costs per sq ft are more than the NEC or
Stoneleigh!

I will be at the 16mm Spring Show at the NAC Stoneleigh on April 10th.

Regards

Ian
*
Hope that cheers you up a bit. It's bad enuff living in a place where you are like to fall off any second, let alone not having the trains you want.

Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## 16mil (Mar 16, 2010)

Oztrains1,

I have a L&B Lyn(black version), first run, new in the box, available.

16mil


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr 16mil - are ya just passin' by, or are ya goin' t'stick around and join in with us? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Oztrains, 
Tacs advise is correct.. a batch re-run later this year..we will be importing some but reservations are wise.. 

Gordon.


----------



## Oztrains1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Many Thanks Tac
Yes it was me who emailed Ian Pearce
I got his email too.


As the exchange rate is currently the best it has been in years (for us) I am hoping to secure my purchase(s) now, rather than risk the rates going down by later this year.

Hence the buying spree now. 

Thanks again,I will be hanging around her a lot I hope

Mr 16mm, perhaps you will contact me off list. 

Rgds


----------



## 16mil (Mar 16, 2010)

Tac,

I've been following for years, never needed to input.

16mil


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

o 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------

